# Things to do while smoking a cigar?



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

What do you like to do while smoking a cigar? What are different activities that go well with cigars? I like to sit down for two hours and enjoy a cigar but it gets a little boring with no one around and nothing to do but sit. At this point in my cigar career it is to distracting to smoke a cigar while reading.


----------



## camaro (Dec 2, 2009)

I have not been smoking long. I love sitting and smoking and talking with my wife or friends. I also enjoy a smoke while golfing, tinkering around in the garage, or working in the yard.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I like to edit videos while smoking, for some reason I slow down a bit and can focus.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually enjoy reading while I smoke.


----------



## Madurofiend (Dec 6, 2009)

i listen to the sirus radio in my truck and right now freeze my ass off


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

I feally feel your guys pain. It's been plummeting down to the mid 50s at night around here. I almost had to put a sweatshirt on the other night!

:rotfl:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sit in front of a fire, go out on the boat, have drinks, talk with friends. Anything goes with a cigar except work for me.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

When it was warm out I used to sit out on my covered front porch and read a magazine. When it got cooler, I switched to my carport thats somewhat protected. Now that it gets colder at night, I have a 12x12 area that was my garden that I burn pallets and scrap wood in. We have our weekly Thursday night Herf either at my house with a bonfire or another friend's house who has an outdoor propane space heater.
I also smoke my yard gars while cutting the grass or working out in the yard.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I normally surf the web and read Puff, or play Texas Hold'em on Puff. Sometimes I listen to music or watch a movie.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

receive fellatio


----------



## drake.c.w. (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have any type of mp3 player (ipod/phone etc) try getting an audio book. There a lot out there to download for free. Or even check one out at a library or whatever. Either way, hands free audio is great. Sounds dorky, but don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## chas1957 (Oct 8, 2009)

I enjoy reading while smoking a cigar....having to pay attention to what I'm reading seems to cause me to pay even more attention to the cigar and it's characteristics.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to read, surf the web, or watch a movie.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

RazzBarlow said:


> I feally feel your guys pain. It's been plummeting down to the mid 50s at night around here. I almost had to put a sweatshirt on the other night!
> 
> :rotfl:


:bawling:

:smow: = Me

I've been sitting in my portable smoking lounge (aka car) with the heat cranked. Tonight it will get down to a balmy -4F with a pleasant -18F windchill



zeavran1 said:


> I actually enjoy reading while I smoke.





chas1957 said:


> I enjoy reading while smoking a cigar....having to pay attention to what I'm reading seems to cause me to pay even more attention to the cigar and it's characteristics.


I use my cigar time for reading as well. It's very relaxing and I do seem to notice a lot of cigar characteristics while reading. They're a perfect combo for me.


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

Video games, Netflix streaming, reading, watching or listening to sports.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

me and my buddies always smoke while we play madden10. 2 of my fav things to do.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I like to sit back, listen to music and just soak it all in.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> receive fellatio


in a limo sippin' Hennessey? 
I ended up watching "Rainbow Valley" with John Wayne. Pretty good flick.



> I feally feel your guys pain. It's been plummeting down to the mid 50s at night around here. I almost had to put a sweatshirt on the other night!


That's nothing. It was so cold last night that I could barely wear sandals, I almost had to put on shoes.
And this morning I could see the exhaust coming out of tailpipes!


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

So far I enjoy smoking and reading Puff Forums. I also surf the online stores. I am looking forward to warmer weather so I can go outside and just site and enjoy.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Usually I do nothing. I like the cigar to take me away to some island paradise or a cabin in the mountains.
Occasionally I do yard work.
Sometimes I visit with friends.
Once in a while I drive my NASCAR Chevy to victory while smoking! But that's if I have dosed off while doing nothing, hehe.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

The neighbor lady...........just kidding.
When the weather is nice, on a floatie with an adult beverage reading a book. As it gets a little cooler, I sit near the pool or with my feet in it. And finally now that winter is mostly here, its on the coverd rear deck.

No matter where, Im usually reading a book or doing sodoku.....


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

read the cigar forum on Puff while freezing in the garage......


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I like reading, drinking,listening to music, and playing video games while smoking my cigars...

Of course not all at once as that would be silly.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I most often read and listen to music while smoking. But it's also hard to beat having a nice cigar at one of the local shops and watching a baseball or football game on a big-screen TV with a roomful of fans.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

If I'm not eating a slice of pizza while smoking, I'm usually reading puff on my phone, wondering if I'll ever taste some if the things that others do in my smokes.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

Watch football. 

Last Saturday, while watching all the college championship games, I smoked a padron 2000, followed by Oliva V, and finished with a Gran Habano Siglos.

Between the cigars, the scotch, and screaming myself silly over the Bama victory, it was a heck of a night.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

redcannon said:


> in a limo sippin' Hennessey?
> I ended up watching "Rainbow Valley" with John Wayne. Pretty good flick.
> 
> That's nothing. It was so cold last night that I could barely wear sandals, I almost had to put on shoes.
> And this morning I could see the exhaust coming out of tailpipes!


HA!

THAT'S NOTHING EITHER!

This morning, I watched the exhaust from tailpipes make icicles and secure the vehicle to the ground with not even the slightest glimmer of hope for mobility. 

Lately, I have just been freezing to death while smoking a cigar, and I still love it. I can't wait to see how summer feels!!!


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

i like reading, though sometimes i focus more on the cigar than the book. and walking, just a nice neighborhood stroll, and get lost in my thoughts, and occasionally kicking an attacking racoon.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

Smoking a cigar is part of a social experience for me, where men just get around with some alcohol and and stogies and just shoot the shit for a few hours.

I can't smoke alone and I can't smoke while doing something. If I smoke while trying to pull weeds or change my tires, I feel like I lose something about the cigar. When I smoke I like it to be my main focus, otherwise I feel kind of rushed.

Maybe I just haven't been smoking enough to start doing it on my own yet though, but i fear the addiction is progressing LOL.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

I read if I smoke by myself. I find that when I have a cigar while reading I can read for a longer period of time without getting drowsy. Otherwise I conversate with whoever I'm smoking with (my dad, brother, or friends).


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I like to make love to my girlfriend while enjoying a good smoke but the ashtray keeps sliding off her butt...........

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

c2000 said:


> I like to make love to my girlfriend while enjoying a good smoke but the ashtray keeps sliding off her butt...........
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


 LOL. That is one hell of a woman ya got there Jerry!:rotfl:


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

If it's warm it can be nice to just walk and enjoy the smoke, but now that its cold I like to stay inside and watch a movie or surf the net. Party time can also be enhanced by a cigar.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Rum & Coke.......
Meditate.........
Sometimes the phone....(but they have to be on the verizon network)
Lately been watching for falling stars.....
Hot tub..........
One of my favs though is absolutely nothing.....


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Surf the web, golf, or just hangout with someone and have a cigar. Can't do a lot of these in the wintertime, so this thread makes me sad


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty much anything that doesn't involve running.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I will surf the web. Drink many alcoholic beverages, just relax while smoking


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Pretty much anything that doesn't involve running.


If only I had thought of that before the other night, lol.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

1) nothing
2) chatting
3) mowing (we have a big yard)


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

When the weather permits: read, drink a little beer/coffee/Dr. Pepper, watch the hummingbirds divebomb each other at the feeders


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

throw on some good tunes and smile because if your sitting there enjoying a cigar, life has to be pretty good eh? i just let my mind wonder and it usually starts focusing on the good things which helps to forget the bad and annoying.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> throw on some good tunes and smile because if your sitting there enjoying a cigar, life has to be pretty good eh? i just let my mind wonder and it usually starts focusing on the good things which helps to forget the bad and annoying.


Thats a good one!
I sat by a nice bonfire, had some Crown n Coke, and a few cigars while shootn the shhhh with my best friend.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

mdrumm said:


> read the cigar forum on Puff while freezing in the garage......


Same here when I am alone. I have also watched some netflix or surfed the web. I really prefer to have company and be able to talk to someone.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Most of the time im in my garage smoking by myself...but when it is warmer it will be on the porch...or playing golf...or walking the dogs...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I like to just sit on the porch with my dog and listen to the sounds of the traffic out in the valley.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

On the patio, pool deck or by the fire pit I like to chat with the family and watch football or hockey on TV while drinking coffee or a good Q.A.B. (quality adult beverage):madgrin:


----------



## axi (Aug 6, 2008)

it's getting brutal outside here in ny. I like to smoke outside (the lady of the house does not allow for indoor smoking) usually with friends. When i'm alone i like to read or bring my laptop out and watch videos or peruse the forums. If it gets boring smoking by yourself, why don't you try hitting up a b&m? you'll get to meet other local botls too!


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

axi-cl said:


> it's getting brutal outside here in ny. I like to smoke outside (the lady of the house does not allow for indoor smoking) usually with friends. When i'm alone i like to read or bring my laptop out and watch videos or peruse the forums. If it gets boring smoking by yourself, why don't you try hitting up a b&m? you'll get to meet other local botls too!


I tried but I'm usually the only teenager in there. i can't complain about the wife I don't have or the mortgage I don't have to pay. Thirty-something guys are kind of in their own world and (being 19 myself) I'm in my own world, too.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

redcannon said:


> I tried but I'm usually the only teenager in there. i can't complain about the wife I don't have or the mortgage I don't have to pay. Thirty-something guys are kind of in their own world and (being 19 myself) I'm in my own world, too.


I can relate to being a young cigar smoker, in fact a lot of people in the B&M's I go to here in Colorado are almost downright unfriendly.


----------



## redcannon (Jun 29, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> I can relate to being a young cigar smoker, in fact a lot of people in the B&M's I go to here in Colorado are almost downright unfriendly.


I understand exactly, they almost make me feel like I'm crashing their hang out or something. I guess not all cigar smokers are like the fellows on this forum.


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

redcannon said:


> I understand exactly, they almost make me feel like I'm crashing their hang out or something. I guess not all cigar smokers are like the fellows on this forum.


Hmm, interesting, they might just feel like that, although maybe talk to them and check. I' m sure they are good guys. Just ask, maybe break the ice, they will understand, as they were all your age and uncomfortable in some kind of similar situation, I know I was. Maybe you'll find a mentor.
Perhaps a new thread for this? Don't know... just my 2¢ (not worth too much these days!)


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> Sit in front of a fire, go out on the boat, have drinks, talk with friends. Anything goes with a cigar except work for me.


Never occurred to me, but smoking while trolling for trout would be great. You don't do anything but watch the rods and play with the speed of the boat.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Golfing is primary venue/activity, but i golf alot. Other than that,, anytime i want to relax and reward myself for being awesome. "in my own mind"


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> I can relate to being a young cigar smoker, in fact a lot of people in the B&M's I go to here in Colorado are almost downright unfriendly.


Ahh,,, sorry bro,,, was that you? You look so different in person!

JK,,,, I wish I had more time to kick back at the local B&M's. I"m too much of a workaholic. Someday when I retire I'll be seeing you, maybe at the Original Cigar Store on Sheridan.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> I can relate to being a young cigar smoker, in fact a lot of people in the B&M's I go to here in Colorado are almost downright unfriendly.


+1 but change location to Toronto. Everytime I go into a local B&M the dude working there is always rushing me to get something, and when I finally pick something out he looks at me like "Thats all you're getting?". It really makes me angry.

I feel very unwelcome in most of them.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> HA!
> 
> THAT'S NOTHING EITHER!
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... Might wanna check yer headgasket bro... A little condensation is OK, but enough to make icicles of that size could be a bad thing. Chocolate milkshake under the oil filler-cap will usually indicate that. Or it could just be condensation! Just lookin' out for a brotha!


----------



## Toner (May 20, 2009)

I smoke a lot while I Golf...and maybe once a week on the back deck in the summer. Usually large cigars like churchills or DC. 
In the winter, I tend to switch over to PC sizes, because it is too darn cold.


----------



## flyboylr45 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like going to the local Corona Cigar, Cigarz, Stoogies, etc. But my favorite thing to do while smoking a cigar is BBQing and listening to music outside on the courtyard.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Last night me and the boys hopped in the 86 burbon, that my roommate has and plug in a Little dvd player and watch a movie and smoked a couple sticks


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

redcannon said:


> What do you like to do while smoking a cigar? What are different activities that go well with cigars? I like to sit down for two hours and enjoy a cigar but it gets a little boring with no one around and nothing to do but sit. At this point in my cigar career it is to distracting to smoke a cigar while reading.


I usually listen to music, or a podcast or two. Sometimes I read.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

NOTHING. lol! I like to watch movies, listen to music, or talk with friends. I love to read but, i find it to be a lil distracting while smoking, gonna have to get some audio books...


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

summer/spring listen to a Yankee game on the radio outside on the deck

winter in the garage by myself or brother in law to talk.

Mostly I just like doing nothing and think about certain things.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been watching a lot of Family Guy and House of Hulu.... hehehe!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a newborn son, so I don't smoke in the house. I usually go to the cigar lounge in the local mall. I pick up a starbucks frappacino (the one in the little glass bottle) and watch comedy central on the big plush leather couch there. :cp


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

My two favorite things to do while smoking are:

1. Fishing - Combination of two relaxing activities
2. Well...when I'm puffing on a cigar, my girlfriend is also keeping busy.

To be honest, that list is in reverse order. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nyght81 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I used to smoke in the house when I was stationed at Hurlburt Field before my wife got pregnant with our now 2 yr old. I didn't smoke from then til this past Sept when I got deployed. Now, I usually go outside with my son and our puppy and let them tire each other out while I smoke a cigar.


----------



## necrozen (Dec 28, 2009)

I write fiction for a living and long ago I linked the use of tobacco and coffee to writing. So I smoke while I write or at least before I write.

When I'm not working I like to read or play with my droid phone or watch netflix streaming. When I'm at the weekly cigar tasting, I like to watch the barges float down the ohio river.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually go up to the lake or down to the river and just sit and think. Talk when I've got my bud with me, but that's probably only about half the time. 

I'm also in the habit of smoking every time I go shooting now. Requires a bit of concentration and care, but I think the smell of gunpowder and cigar is the perfect combo.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I just sit out on the back porch, thinking. Usually about how good this cigar is. LOL


----------



## iaod816 (Dec 11, 2009)

As little as possible. Relaxation! Or just talking with my wife about stuff in two chairs outside over a nice beverage after dinner. Or until the kids break us up.


----------



## phresh (Aug 19, 2009)

I usually work the daily crossword puzzle while enjoying my cigar. I also love to smoke while barbequeing.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

My favorite thing to do is sit by a campfire listening to music and sipping on a cold one.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Golf and smoking go hand and hand as well as sitting on the boat (when I am back at home in Michigan). Also with my buddies when we play cards.


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

I smoke 98% of my cigars with a friend smoking on one too with me, so we just talk. I would love to watch a movie but no smoking inside for me, and plan on keeping that way. I do turn on a radio sometime though. Enjoy an iced tea. Work on my truck(out side only, no smoking in the cab!). Wash my truck. Work on the yard. Tinker in the garage. Just what i would normally enjoy without one and outside.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sipping a Scotch in the back yard.


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Play some Puff.com Poker! It's been a while since I've played though, too busy with school.


----------

